# action found under the bed!



## a-fordable (Mar 31, 2010)

new to forum, not a collector,just a grand-pa with 1 or 2 old toys!


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

great stuff


----------



## a-fordable (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks LESTER. have a few more, didn't know anybody was interested!


----------



## mywork08 (May 7, 2010)

great things to play with, very good stuff.


----------



## a-fordable (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Mr.WORK---sorry for the long wait to reply--been out looking under the bed!


----------



## a-fordable (Mar 31, 2010)

*a little more dust--from under the BED!*

















































---------------:wave:


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! You must have a really big bed!!


----------



## Borivic (Sep 3, 2011)

WOW nice collection you got there!! I used own the six million dollar man action figure, some big jim"s and the spider man. I wish i had them with me now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some that are bigger and come from Japan. They are of Superheros from shows that played in Japan. Such as Inazuman, Kamen Rider, Rainbow man, I have one small Ultaman, a small Riderman and a small Kamen rider 1.


----------



## JenaLove (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW, that was a great collection. Even if I haven't lost all my toys when I was just a little kid I think it still wouldn't match the number of your collections.


----------

